# Education part of the Application



## 1mPu7s3 (4 Sep 2013)

I've looked everywhere and couldn't find an answer so, 

I'm currently in college, graduating in april, what would I put in the education part of the application online when it asks me for if i graduated, date completed/last attended and years completed if im still in school.


----------



## KyleAM (4 Sep 2013)

You can always update your file later if something changes but it would be best to call a recruiter to an answer to your question.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2013)

1mPu7s3 said:
			
		

> I've looked everywhere and couldn't find an answer so,
> 
> I'm currently in college, graduating in april, what would I put in the education part of the application online when it asks me for if i graduated, date completed/last attended and years completed if im still in school.



 :

Seriously?  

Did you graduate?   NO

What was the last level of education you completed successfully/graduated?   __________________________ .

Perhaps you should read this thread:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111787/post-1250509.html#msg1250509


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2013)

1mPu7s3 said:
			
		

> I've looked everywhere and couldn't find an answer so,
> 
> I'm currently in college, graduating in april, what would I put in the education part of the application online when it asks me for if i graduated, date completed/last attended and years completed if im still in school.



"Highest Level of Education COMPLETED" = Gr 12


----------



## 1mPu7s3 (4 Sep 2013)

OK well before you guys give me anymore non-relevent answers, it doesn't ask you for highest level completed, It asks Date Completed/Last Attended as well as number of years completed. If i'm continuing on with the education, i'm asking what a student would put into each box if you're graduating at the end of the school year.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2013)

1mPu7s3 said:
			
		

> OK well before you guys give me anymore non-relevent answers, it doesn't ask you for highest level completed, It asks Date Completed/Last Attended as well as number of years completed. If i'm continuing on with the education, i'm asking what a student would put into each box if you're graduating at the end of the school year.



If you don't want to listen to anonymous people on the internet, go ask the recruiter to explain it to you.

You have Completed Grade 12 in what year?

Until such time that you attain a Degree or Certificate, you have only completed Grade 12.
That is your answer.


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2013)

1mPu7s3 said:
			
		

> OK well before you guys give me anymore non-relevent answers, it doesn't ask you for highest level completed, It asks Date Completed/Last Attended as well as number of years completed. If i'm continuing on with the education, i'm asking what a student would put into each box if you're graduating at the end of the school year.



You just answered your own question and like George Wallace says, "Date COMPLETED".........and I am pretty sure under "PART E - Section 1" it says "Select highest level of education successfully completed" and then "Section 2" says "Education Details".


----------



## 1mPu7s3 (4 Sep 2013)

This is on the online application, not the paper application. But thanks.


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2013)

1mPu7s3 said:
			
		

> This is on the online application, not the paper application. But thanks.



If that's the case, then for the College, try using your expected Grad date and see if that works.  If the application won't allow that, then just use todays date and you can sort it out later.


----------



## lee465 (4 Sep 2013)

I was in the same circumstance last year and do what DAA and George Wallace told you to do. If you are apply for a DEO position you should get a call from North Bay asking/reaffirming with you on whether or not you will be graduating April 2014 or not. At that point you may explain in more detail to the recruiter over the phone (this is what happened to me). I believe they will touch base with if there are things unclear with your online application so just sit tight until then.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (5 Sep 2013)

Alternatively, if you're applying for NCM:

Something you need consider before applying is timing. This is what a recruiter told me before applying for NCM as a potential university graduate back in March: "If you're applying for NCM, what could end up happening is your application goes through, you get offered a job, and you cannot accept because you'd be an idiot not to finish your education."

They say, "The time to apply is yesterday," but if I were you I would postpone applying until at least 2014, then again, I would talk to a recruiter about it.

If you think that applying today means you'll be off to basic in May 2014 right after your graduation (and the planets will align), you should really start thinking of a plan B. 

Don't have the time right now but I'll be posting a thread under Personal Stories if I get a job offer. You should check some of them out; it will give you a good idea of what some people go through during their application process.

So yeah, like others have advised: talk to a recruiter, and good luck with your studies!


----------



## Delaney1986 (6 Sep 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> If that's the case, then for the College, try using your expected Grad date and see if that works.  If the application won't allow that, then just use todays date and you can sort it out later.



That's what I had to do. It won't let you enter future dates so I just put today's date. Don't spaz out about it, you are going to have to provide all of your documentation anyway. I didn't have any problems with it - I had my Diploma by the time they contacted me.


----------

